# 072/060 Layout help



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Have been working on this for a while and i am stuck. I am trying to accomplish the following:

1. 072 outer loop (Completed)
2. 060 reverse loop if possible or have a 048 reverse loop that connects to the 060. 

I have the following fast track components:

1. 072 curves
2. 060 curves
3. 048 curves
4. a bunch of straights.

My canvas is 7ft x 12ft. If anyone has a layout or the information i would highly appreciated.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't understand -- why not just snap together to see what works?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you considered a track planning application? I use AnyRail, but there are many others.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

@nikola I do not have the switches and therefore ill be estimating what i think it will be. If i had all the pieces then yes ill just simply see what works. However, as there is a section for this on the forum i decided to simply post and see if anyone has created this and could share.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you considered a track planning application? I use AnyRail, but there are many others.


I have been using "Railmodeller(MAC User)" and noticed that with certain things is not exactly what it said it would be. At the moment i am bit hesitant even though i am using it to try and figure this out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The layout program will at least give you a good idea of what's possible, then you can move on.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

jman said:


> @nikola I do not have the switches and therefore ill be estimating what i think it will be. If i had all the pieces then yes ill just simply see what works. However, as there is a section for this on the forum i decided to simply post and see if anyone has created this and could share.


You're building a layout; buy a couple of switches. You can always use them for something.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikola said:


> You're building a layout; buy a couple of switches. You can always use them for something.


You only need one of each. You can make photocopies to do your layout planning with.


----------

